# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  The Parata Family

## Pantherboy

*Dailytelegraph.com.au* article on the new Parata family:


*Rob Kipa-Williams as Ari
Ethan Browne as his brother Tane
Kawakawa Fox-Reo as his nephew Nikau*.
*Bree Peters as Gemma Parata (mum of Nikau, sister-in-law to Ari and Tane)*


*Stormin’ the Bay — a trio of Kiwis turn up the heat on Seven’s Home And Away in 2020.

They are our sworn enemy on the footy field and cricket pitch – but Kiwi actors Ethan Browne, Kawakawa Fox-Reo and Rob Kipa-Williams are more friendly foe on Seven’s Home And Away.*

In the months before New Zealand actor, Rob Kipa-Williams won his role on Seven’s Home And Away, he was resigned to a new career altogether.

Struggling with the fickle nature of an actor’s life, the some-time construction worker had spent six months retraining as an accredited insurance salesman, in readiness to quit show business.

A year after finishing up on another Seven drama series, 800 Words, Kipa-Williams tells TV Guide/Watch he’d missed out on one audition too many and was ready to throw in the towel.

“I went through this phase in my life where I’d had a few disappointments, where I’d got really close to big roles and a few promised that didn’t come through. I got to the point where I wasn’t sure if [acting] was for me anymore … I just needed to focus on creating a more stable life,” he says.

But just as he finished his sales training, Summer Bay came calling.

“I am actually still qualified,” Kipa-Williams joked, “so anyone feel free to reach out if you need any advice on your health or life insurance.”

Instead, he inked a three-year deal to play Ari Parata, the fiercely protective head of a Maori family who will make the Seven series – which airs after Neighbours and before local, soap Shortland Street – home in 2020.

Ari’s arrival was not low-key, playing the hero when the local hospital is locked down during a violent siege.

But his character’s backstory hints at more drama and tension ahead for the Parata clan – which includes NIDA graduate, Ethan Browne as his brother Tane and another NZ newcomer, Kawakawa Fox-Reo as his nephew Nikau.

“My character is working on a nearby construction site in Summer Bay and injures himself at work. That’s how he finds himself at the hospital and sitting next to Marilyn (Emily Symons), who is having a panic attack [during the siege]. I comfort her the way that I can, but for Ari, it’s not his first rodeo when it comes to having danger around him.”

The more experienced of the three Maori actors has taken a fatherly role with his younger co-stars, but admits he was still star struck at meeting the Bay’s patriarch, ‘Alf’ (Ray Meagher).

“The first scene I did with Ray I actually met him at the same time in real life. I got one of the make-up team to video the screen so I had it on record … it was a big deal.”

For Browne, scoring his first TV role on Home And Away is a thrill for his family of fans.

“My grandmother and mum would watch it quite a bit … still do and now even more so. Grandma Minna is a massive fan and she couldn’t believe I got the job,” Browne said.
She may want to brace herself for what’s ahead, with his character’s brief a saucy one, with notes like “most likely to be drunk and disorderly” and “most likely to bring home a different partner every week.”

Browne laughs: “he certainly is a mischief maker, the cheeky brother and quite free-spirited. But deep down he’s family-orientated and all he wants to do is take care of them and keep them all together.”

Fox-Reo, 22, knows all about family love, a self-confessed mummy’s boy who has been suffering terrible home sickness since flying to Sydney to start filming.

“I am a hard out mumma’s boy,” he says, of mum Sarah. “She’s always been so supportive, no matter what I do. I remember trying lots of things at school and she always tried her best to uplift me … you know … what mums do.”

His job offer on the Channel 7 series proved a crossroads for the young star, who had to give up his place at the American Academy of Dramatic Arts in Los Angeles.

“I’d gone to a drama school in Wellington and finished up there, but I was talking to a friend of mine who had gone to drama school in LA and wouldn’t stop singing its praises. I applied and got in but three months later this role came up.”

Seeking counsel from his parents, Fox-Reo made the decision to trek across the Tasman instead of head to Hollywood just yet.

“[LA] is not going anywhere and an opportunity like this doesn’t come along every day.”

All three proud Maoris have worked closely with Home And Away’s writing team to make sure they make the family authentic.

As Fox-Reo says: “My desire and my wish is that when people watch it back home, they see a world that’s real familiar to them – how we treat each other as a family, our sense of humour. I’ve tried my best to integrate as much of my upbringing into this character and hopefully people back home like it.”

** Home And Away returns 7pm, Monday, January 27 on Seven*


And:

*Meet the new hunks coming to Home And Away: Ethan Browne, Rob Kipa-Williams and Kawakawa Fox-Reo set to arrive in Summer Bay in 2020*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Away-2020.html


And some earlier articles:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-2020-trailer/

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ily-2020-60569

----------

JadelynS (29-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous post, there is now the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away announces full casting details for the show's new family
Meet the 2020 Summer Bay newbies.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...parata-family/

Not too long ago, Home and Away released a teaser trailer, revealing a new family is heading to Summer Bay in 2020.

While we already knew actor Rob Kipa-Williams had joined as newbie Ari Parata, the soap has now announced additional castings for the Parata family. 

Alongside Kipa-Williams, actors Ethan Browne and Kawakawa Fox-Reo are set to make their Home and Away debut next year, starring as Ariâs brother Tane and nephew Nikau, respectively.

Having first made an appearance in the 2019 season finale, Kipa-Williams told The Daily Telegraph that his character will be shown working on a construction site in Summer Bay when he injures himself. 

âThatâs how he finds himself at the hospital and sitting next to Marilyn, played by Emily Symons, who is having a panic attack,â he explained. 

âI comfort her the way that I can, but for Ari, itâs not his first rodeo when it comes to having danger around him.â

Meanwhile, Ethan described his character as a âmischief maker, the cheeky brother and quite free-spiritedâ, adding that he is âfamily-orientatedâ and wants to make sure his relatives stick close together. 

However, this might prove harder than expected, as the trailer suggests that there is something in the past the Paratas are keen to bury. 

But as we know well by now, nothing in Summer Bay stays secret for too longâ¦

*Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday, January 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Meet Home And Away's newest cast members for 2020
The Parata family are bringing their proud Maori culture to Summer Bay.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...w-family-62195

When Home And Away returns to our screens this year fans can expect a few new faces â and a whole lot of drama! 

Summer Bay's newest residents, the Parata family, are set to cause quite a stir when they arrive in town. 
Before they do, get to know the proud Maori family and the talented actors who play them.

*Nikau Parata*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpOjQxgF...ource=ig_embed

*Played by*: Kawakawa Fox-Reo 

*Family relation*: son of Gemma, nephew of Ari and Tane 

*Tell us a bit about your character*â¦

Nikau is impulsive at times. He's not shy with the girls at all and has a close relationship with his mum [Gemma]. Ultimately, as with any new environment, he's trying to find his place in Summer Bay. 

*Did you always want to be an actor?*

No, I wasn't introduced to it properly until my last year of high school. My speech-and-drama teacher approached me to be a part of a musical. I ended up doing that and liking it, so I went to drama school.

*Ari Parata*

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5RLJ4Ip...ource=ig_embed

*Played by:* Rob Kipa-Williams 

*Family relation*: uncle of Nikau, older brother of Tane, brother-in-law of Gemma 

Ari has quite the introduction to Summer Bay â he's caught in the horrific siege at the hospital!

He'd [accidentally] cut himself at work, goes to hospital and there he is, in the middle of the siege, sitting next to Marilyn [Emily Symons]! With the past Ari's had, the situation doesn't scare him too much. 

*How do you think fans will like the family?*

I suspect we're going to grow on them; people might liken us to the Braxtons. We're a bit different; we bring a part of our [Maori] culture to the show â in a small way, but hopefully enough to give a glimpse of what we're like behind closed doors.
*
Tane Parata*

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh0RUA4H...ource=ig_embed

*Played by:* Ethan Browne

*Family relation*: uncle of Nikau, younger brother of Ari, brother-in-law of Gemma 

*Before acting, you were a civil engineer â how did you end up in Home And Away?*

I'd wanted to be an actor since I was a kid, but didn't have the guts to pursue it. When I left New Zealand to work in Brisbane, I thought, "No-one knows me here, I can do what I want." I started taking night classes and fell in love with it [acting], then got into NIDA and now I'm here. 

*What do you think fans will think of the Parata family's introduction to Summer Bay?*

I think they'll enjoy it. There's a lot of drama, but it's something different. We're bringing a whole new culture to the show â something that hasn't really been seen before on an Australian show.

*Gemma Parata*

*Played by*: Bree Peters

*Family relation:* mum of Nikau, sister-in-law to Ari and Tane 

*What's it been like joining the cast?*

Good! It's like anything new, you get a bit nervous, but everyone's been really lovely and welcoming. Being a new family on a show like Home And Away is great. New people to play and act with comes with a lot of excitement. 

*What is Gemma like?*

I've modelled her on a lot of my friends back home â she's a matriarch surrounded by boys. She's the kind of mum on the sidelines of a rugby game, but also the one who will look after the girls. I literally just stole from all my friends' personalities â I took all the best bits!

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*EXCLUSIVE: Meet Home and Away's newest hunk Ethan Browne who's joining the cast as Tane Parata
Welcome to Summer Bay!*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...n-browne-63051


Halfway through chatting with Home And Away newcomer Ethan Browne, a question leaves him stumped. 

TV WEEK has been catching up with the actor on set about his exciting arrival in Summer Bay. Audiences have seen his character, Tane Parata, briefly over the past few weeks. Now, he's about how to come crashing into town â in more ways than one.

When asked how similar he is to his alter ego, Ethan takes a moment to reflect. Then, the answer rolls off his tongue, catching even him by surprise.

"You know what? We're actually very similar! I'm quite cheeky like him, but more responsible," he says with a wide smile. "We're both family-orientated guys, though, and enjoy the company of our siblings."

Growing up in a small town on the east coast of New Zealand, the actor honed his craft alongside his brother and four sisters. At the time, he was simply playing in the backyard, but it became a first step towards acting professionally.

"My siblings and I used to make little short films, whether it was something we saw on TV or pretend fight scenes, and I'd always loved it," he recalls of his childhood. "We're all best mates. We have our bad times, of course, but we love to have a laugh and hang out."

Life, however, got in the way of his childhood dreams and Ethan chose to embark on a different path after finishing high school. He studied civil engineering and made the move to Brisbane. Yet, something niggled at the back of his mind. 

The "unattainable dream" could be a reality, if he wanted it to be.

"I didn't pursue acting for a long time, but it stuck in my head," he says. "I needed to just take a chance and do it. I decided to take some acting classes which led me to NIDA."

His change of course not only brought him to NIDA in Sydney, but to the Channel Seven studios where he auditioned for the role of Tane. He soon got the job and graduated shortly after.

The first taste of fame came when Ethan started filming on Palm Beach in Sydney's north.

"When I first stepped onto the beach, the tour buses came past and didn't know who I was, but I saw how they reacted to the other cast members," he says. "But after filming for a few months, people started calling out to me and asking for photos. It's a nice feeling, but it's hard to get used to.

"The other day a guy was wearing a 'Blood And Sand' [the tattoo sported by the River Boys in Home And Away] shirt, who instantly knew who I was. There are some big fans out there."

While it's hard not to compare the men in the Parata family â played by Ethan, Rob Kipa-Williams and Kawakawa Fox-Reo â to the famous Braxton brothers, Ethan is just thankful to have his countrymen beside him to navigate new territory.

"I'm grateful I'm coming in with the other guys; we feel like family," he says. "There's a natural bond. Culturally, we all come from the same upbringing and we understand each other's humour too.

"We try to keep our character authentic and make it real for viewers back in New Zealand, because they're watching their [Maori] culture on screen â especially the humour. We have our own brand of it, so we try to bring that into the script."

Being a hunky character, it's par for the course to get his shirt off now and then. Ethan says he found shirtless scenes easy to film â despite the attention he receives from female fans. 

"It makes sense when I'm on the beach," he says. "If I can justify why I have my shirt off, it's fine," he says. 

"My partner and I have been together for 10 years and we've talked about it quite a bit. She's fine with it [the female attention] and we know nothing will change, so it's good. 

"At the end of the day, I'll just be me; that's all I can do."

----------

hward (16-03-2020)

----------


## lizann

ari and tane are very easy on the eyes

----------

kaz21 (25-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*EXCLUSIVE: Get to know Home and Away's newest hunk Ethan Browne who's joining the cast as Tane Parata
Welcome to Summer Bay!*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...n-browne-63051

Halfway through chatting with Home And Away newcomer Ethan Browne, a question leaves him stumped. 

TV WEEK has been catching up with the actor on set about his exciting arrival in Summer Bay. Audiences have seen his character, Tane Parata, briefly over the past few weeks. Now, he's about how to come crashing into town â in more ways than one.

When asked how similar he is to his alter ego, Ethan takes a moment to reflect. Then, the answer rolls off his tongue, catching even him by surprise.

"You know what? We're actually very similar! I'm quite cheeky like him, but more responsible," he says with a wide smile. "We're both family-orientated guys, though, and enjoy the company of our siblings."

Growing up in a small town on the east coast of New Zealand, the actor honed his craft alongside his brother and four sisters. At the time, he was simply playing in the backyard, but it became a first step towards acting professionally.

"My siblings and I used to make little short films, whether it was something we saw on TV or pretend fight scenes, and I'd always loved it," he recalls of his childhood. "We're all best mates. We have our bad times, of course, but we love to have a laugh and hang out."

Life, however, got in the way of his childhood dreams and Ethan chose to embark on a different path after finishing high school. He studied civil engineering and made the move to Brisbane. Yet, something niggled at the back of his mind.

The "unattainable dream" could be a reality, if he wanted it to be.

"I didn't pursue acting for a long time, but it stuck in my head," he says. "I needed to just take a chance and do it. I decided to take some acting classes which led me to NIDA."

His change of course not only brought him to NIDA in Sydney, but to the Channel Seven studios where he auditioned for the role of Tane. He soon got the job and graduated shortly after.

The first taste of fame came when Ethan started filming on Palm Beach in Sydney's north.

"When I first stepped onto the beach, the tour buses came past and didn't know who I was, but I saw how they reacted to the other cast members," he says. "But after filming for a few months, people started calling out to me and asking for photos. It's a nice feeling, but it's hard to get used to.

"The other day a guy was wearing a 'Blood And Sand' [the tattoo sported by the River Boys in Home And Away] shirt, who instantly knew who I was. There are some big fans out there."

While it's hard not to compare the men in the Parata family â played by Ethan, Rob Kipa-Williams and Kawakawa Fox-Reo â to the famous Braxton brothers, Ethan is just thankful to have his countrymen beside him to navigate new territory.

"I'm grateful I'm coming in with the other guys; we feel like family," he says. "There's a natural bond. Culturally, we all come from the same upbringing and we understand each other's humour too.

"We try to keep our character authentic and make it real for viewers back in New Zealand, because they're watching their [Maori] culture on screen â especially the humour. We have our own brand of it, so we try to bring that into the script."

Being a hunky character, it's par for the course to get his shirt off now and then. Ethan says he found shirtless scenes easy to film â despite the attention he receives from female fans. 

"It makes sense when I'm on the beach," he says. "If I can justify why I have my shirt off, it's fine," he says. 

"My partner and I have been together for 10 years and we've talked about it quite a bit. She's fine with it [the female attention] and we know nothing will change, so it's good. 

"At the end of the day, I'll just be me; that's all I can do."

----------

hward (04-05-2020), tammyy2j (30-04-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tane for Willow or Jasmine?

----------

Pantherboy (01-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Tane for Willow or Jasmine?


Or Mac....?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Ari and Tane come to blows*

Nikau's spontaneous roadtrip to visit his uncle is set to backfire this week when Ari finds out where he's been â and more troubling, why.

In recent episodes, Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo), sick of fighting with Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), took off to find his uncle. 

Upon his arrival, he asked Tane (Ethan Browne) if he could move in. After letting him stay overnight, Tane scolded him for running away. They need to stay together as a family.

"Ari thinks Tane is a bad influence and has warned him to stay away," Ethan tells TV WEEK.

This week, Tane brings Nikau home. He's met with aggression from Ari, who demands to know where they've been. The confrontation gets heated, with Ari throwing the first punch. Gemma (Bree Peters) races down to the beach to pull them apart.

The next day, Tane heads for a surf and runs into Mackenzie (Emily Weir, left). Unaware she has history with Ari, he strikes up a conversation.

It looks like Tane isn't finished causing trouble just yetâ¦

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's newcomer family, the Parata's, cause shockwaves this week with an unexpected airport twist
Didn't see this one coming...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...detained-64488

Baby Grace is home safe and sound – but her accidental kidnapper Nikau could be facing serious charges. 

This week on Home And Away, Colby (Tim Franklin) calls in Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) for questioning. 

The policeman has been told Grace has been returned, but knows the teenager was fleeing Summer Bay and suspects it was in Tori's (Penny McNamee) stolen car.

At the station, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) and Tane (Ethan Browne) lead a nervous Nikau to his fate. 

They, meanwhile, are livid that Colby continues to badger their family with no evidence. 

"Ari initially believes Tane robbed the Diner," Rob tells TV WEEK. 

"But he also believes Colby is acting out of jealousy more than anything else."

To save Nikau from facing charges of theft and possible kidnapping, the two brothers were complicit in covering up his crimes. 

They returned Grace to the Morgans' doorstep before erasing any trace of their involvement. But is it enough to keep Nikau out of jail?

"Nikau wants to come clean about it all, and I think the reason he comes clean will surprise you," Rob explains. 

"The reason may not be what you think..."

After heeding the advice of their lawyer, Nikau chooses to stay silent and the family are free to go. At home, the brothers deliberate what to do next. 

Gemma (Bree Peters), however, is planning to return to New Zealand to grieve Nikau's late father and wonders out loud whether it's best they all seek a reprieve at home.

A few days later, the foursome head to the airport as Colby continues to investigate the car-jacking. At the Diner, he runs into Alf (Ray Meagher), who inadvertently reveals the Paratas are off to NZ.

Colby panics and races back to the police station, where he orders a block on Ari, Tane and Nikau's passports!

"At Customs, a security block appears on their passports. All the passports fail except one, leaving one person on the other side of Customs in tears and the other three confused," Rob says.

That one person, Gemma, passes through Customs with ease – but the remaining trio are descended upon.

"It's quite possible any of the Parata boys could end up in jail," Rob reveals.

Ari urges Gemma to go ahead without them as he faces his fate in handcuffs…


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away lines up nasty shock for the Parata family as Colby Thorne takes action
"It certainly comes as a big shock to all of them."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ne-travel-ban/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away airs a surprise exit for one member of the Parata family
Who left Summer Bay?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...e-peters-exit/
*
Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away star Bree Peters has shared a heartfelt message with fans after her character Gemma Parata left Summer Bay.

The actress's alter ego made a surprise departure in Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (July 8), heading back to New Zealand for an emotional occasion.

Gemma had arranged the trip to scatter the ashes of her late husband Mikaere. 

Her son Nikau and brothers-in-law Ari and Tane were supposed to go too, but they were blocked from leaving the country due to Colby Thorne's ongoing investigation into a robbery at the Diner.

Gemma went ahead with the flight without the rest of her family, realising that paying final respects to Mikaere should be her main priority.

While there were no clues on screen to suggest Gemma wouldn't be back, Bree shocked fans on Instagram by revealing that it was her final episode.

Bree paid tribute to Home and Away producer Lucy Addario and script executive Louise Bowes for introducing the Paratas, the show's first Māori family.

She said: "Leaving in a jet plane...dunno when I'll be back again .... but thank you x thank you @lucyaddario @louise.bowes for helping bring faces like mine to HA. 

"Thank you to all those who support and facilitate diversity with courage, nerve and commitment. More.More.More."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCYKJh4s...ource=ig_embed

Lucy replied: "Love you @breepetersnz! thank you for bringing your incredible talent, huge heart and voice to Summer Bay. 

"You are talented beyond words and your ability to touch hearts is an extraordinary super power. We are so grateful for Gemma and the Parata whanau and were blessed to see your beautiful face everyday on screen and off."

Bree's on-screen family also paid tribute.

Kawakawa Fox-Reo, who plays Nikau, said: "Thank you for holding my hand. Thank you for challenging me to dig deeper into myself. Thank you for setting a massive standard to strive for.

"Thank you for being patient with me even when I was unprepared. Thank you for making authenticity a priority. Blessed indeed to have the opportunity to play your son. You the bomb oi."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCYPza4l...ource=ig_embed

Ethan Browne, who plays Tane, commented: "Our Parata kuini, our matriarch. Nothing but deep gratitude and pure Aroha for you, e hoa! Stay cheeky, thank you for continually sharing your light and knowledge with us all @breepetersnz , you're bloody awesome!"

Rob Kipa-Williams, who plays Ari, also said: "You're a stella actress @breepetersnz tonight's performance was heartbreaking. Respect for holding to your values.. #epic."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCYRxSxl...ource=ig_embed

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCYNc8ns...ource=ig_embed

A spokesperson for Channel 5, which broadcasts Home and Away in the UK, told Digital Spy: "We can confirm that Bree's character, Gemma, made a departure from Australian screens last night. UK viewers will see Gemma's departure on air over the coming weeks."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## lizann

does every new family have to be 3 males with 1 female, gemma and nic could go out on their own leave the warring uncles behind

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Last night's powerful Haka scene on Home and Away marks an historical step forward in diversity for Aussie TV shows
Fans praised the show for the incredible on-screen portrayal*.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ka-scene-64549

Fans have flooded social media with praise after watching incredibly moving scenes on Home and Away last night. 

The show delved into the storyline of the Parata family, a Maori family who arrived in Summer Bay earlier this year. 

After attempting to get back to New Zealand to pay respects to one of their late family members to no avail, the family are forced to stay in Australia - so instead, they acknowledge his memory with a Haka on the beach.

The incredible scenes of the family performing the Haka were nothing short of breathtaking - the ceremonial dance is a foundational part of Maori culture, and has been used for various events of importance in New Zealand for hundreds of years. 

Of course, many will likely be familiar with it being performed by the Kiwi rugby team, the All Blacks, before each of their games.

The Haka is also performed in respect of a person at a funeral, as well as at other occasions of significance.

In the powerful scene, three of the Parata men stand together on Home and Away's iconic beach, fictionally known as Summer Bay, located in Sydney's Palm Beach in real life.

"What are we even doing here?" one asks. 

"We're here to remember your dad," Ari tells them. 

The three men break into a deeply passionate, emotional haka as they look out over the ocean.

The show ends as they finish the traditional dance with an eerie silence that left viewers quite frankly speechless.

The scene clearly struck a chord with fans, with many taking to social media to share their thoughts. 

"WOW! That was an extraordinary, powerful, very culturally aware episode of #HomeAndAway tonight!" Wrote Twitter user @upside000. 

"I'm blown away by it. Well done guys - it was a beautiful and very touching episode incorporating the culture of our #Maori brothers and sisters! About time! More culture please," they added. 

Another said: "Great to see some kiwi culture on @homeandaway tonight - awesome job guys!"

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCar6Q6M...ource=ig_embed

It seems the actors themselves were deeply moved by filming the scenes as well. 

Speaking to Huffington Post Australia, Rob Kipa-Williams, who plays Ari said his performance was dedicated to his own Aunty, Leah, who recently passed away back in New Zealand. 

Rob was unable to attend her funeral given the current COVID-19 restrictions. 

"This sudden passing was heartbreaking, a huge shock and sadly I missed her Tangi (funeral)," he said. 

He explained how he still played a special part in her funeral. 

"My cousins video called me as they carried my Aunty to the hearse from our tribal meeting house and the men of my family broke in to Haka. I joined them through the phone screen."

He added he was "Sending my love across the sea to her as we do in tonight's episode for Mikaere. I dedicate this episode to my Aunty Leah. I love her and miss her dearly!"

The scenes were certainly a first for the show, and a beautiful nod of acknowledgement to the Indigenous people of our neighbouring country. 

We look forward to seeing more incorporation of different cultures and diversity on the show, and other TV shows across Australia as we continue to educate, advocate and work towards a world without systematic racism.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Nikau rob the diner?

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2020)

----------


## kaz21

I really don?t think so.

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did Nikau rob the diner?


We still don't know who did it. It hasn't been mentioned for a while and you get the feeling we might not ever find out who it was (did they deliberately make Nikau look like the prime suspect - with the dark hoody etc - while it was really just some random?).

I agree with Kaz that I don't think it was him. Nikau had a number of opportunities later to admit to his family privately if he actually did it, but he has always insisted he is innocent. Also, when the two of them have been alone together, he has also sworn to Bella that he didn't do it. So unless he lied to his family (because he was embarrassed), and also lied to Bella (because her brother is a cop).............

Anyway, with the upcoming police storyline about Ross's body being found, I just get the feeling the Diner break in will get lost in the wash. We will see.

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2020), lizann (05-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

why was nik going on the run in tori's car with grace if innocent and how does tane make his money

----------


## Pantherboy

> why was nik going on the run in tori's car with grace if innocent and how does tane make his money


His explanation is that given his families history with the cops (his dad & uncle etc), he thought that nobody would believe him, the cops are out to get them etc, so when Bella tipped him off about Colby organising a line-up, he just panicked & decided to run away. Taking the car was an opportunistic/spur of the moment thing - & he obviously didn't know that Grace was on the backseat (by the way, I don't think we have found out if the cops ever found Tori's car ??). Nikau is certainly guilty of car theft (plus kidnapping - although unintential), but once again he will probably never get charged with that. We will see.

Colby has mentioned that when he looked into the Parata's background he found that the cops have long suspected that Tane was also involved in 'dodgy' dealings, but have never been able to pin anything on him (which gave Colby more reason to suspect where the money was coming from to pay for the house rental etc). In Aust pace episodes we have found out that Tane has indeed been doing jobs for a dodgy mate to make his money, but Mac has now given him a job at Salt to try & keep him on the straight and narrow & keep the family out of trouble. It remains to be seen whether this lasts!

----------

lizann (05-08-2020), tammyy2j (13-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

i hope we found out who did do it

----------

Pantherboy (06-08-2020), tammyy2j (13-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

how could gemma travel but not the boys?

----------


## kaz21

Colby put a block on the boys passports but not gemmas. As Colby believed one of the boys Commented the Diner robbery. But I don?t think they did.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Gemma refuse to be finger printed to rule her out? Has she a valid alibi? Was she with Ben?

----------


## kaz21

She didn?t want her fringed prints taken, I believe because of the past trouble the family have had. She didn?t want it coming to light.

----------


## lizann

> She didn?t want her fringed prints taken, I believe because of the past trouble the family have had. She didn?t want it coming to light.


colby let her travel?

----------


## kaz21

I think because Leah decribed the robber as a male, so only the boys are under suspicion.

----------


## lizann

> I think because Leah decribed the robber as a male, so only the boys are under suspicion.


refusing prints to rule her out must have also made her suspect so all should have been stopped

----------


## lizann

tane is stabbed

----------


## Pantherboy

> tane is stabbed


UK PACE

Digital Spy article:

Home and Away's Tane Parata is stabbed as his past comes back to haunt him
Mac rushes him to hospital.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...arata-stabbed/


Not Parata related, but also at UK PACE

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni finally hears the truth over Ross Nixon's murder
Can she ever forgive Dean?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...s-nixon-truth/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away sets up surprise new romance as Tane makes a big decision
Has he finally given up on Mac?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-story-begins/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away may already be setting the stage for Tane Parata's next romance storyline, as he made a surprising move in the show's latest Australian episode.

Tane unexpectedly quit his job working for Mackenzie Booth at Salt in Thursday's triple bill in Australia (October 8), deciding that he'd finally had enough of being second best.

In recent months, Tane (Ethan Browne) has been in an ongoing love triangle storyline as he has fallen for Mac, who's currently dating his older brother Ari.

Although Tane has tried his best to respect his sibling's relationship, the final straw came when Mac (Emily Weir) blamed him for causing problems between them.

In Home and Away's latest episodes, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) continued to give Mac ultimatums over their own future ? wanting more commitment after she decided to move out of his family home.

Mac soon vented her frustrations in Tane's direction, claiming that she only moved out because he'd complained about her presence making him uncomfortable.

Mac was relieved when she later managed to patch things up with Ari, with both agreeing that they didn't need to talk about commitment and the future at this early stage of their relationship.

While it seemed to be a happy ending, Tane knew that he'd had enough of being everyone's emotional punching bag, so walked out of his job at Salt without any notice.

As Mac no longer lives with the Paratas, this will allow Tane to finally put distance between them once and for all.

Next week on Australian screens, Tane gets a new opportunity when Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) invites him to start working at the garage.

Paparazzi pictures taken from recent Home and Away filming have revealed that Tane and Ziggy will ultimately become a new couple, so could their time together at the garage be what brings them closer?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## lizann

did they say why gemma isn't returning to nic, nic off for taking tori's car and grace, no justice

----------


## kaz21

Nope all basically silent. Nic has mentioned his mum once or twice. But that?s it.

----------

lizann (09-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

Home and Away's Nikau Parata facing life-changing decision after news from Gemma
Will he leave Summer Bay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ecision-gemma/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away couple Nikau Parata and Bella Nixon are facing an uncertain future on Australian screens yet again ? just days after reuniting.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) and Bella (Courtney Miller) got their relationship back on track last week, after Colby Thorne's affair with Taylor Rosetta briefly caused tensions between them.

However, this week's Australian episodes have seen the young couple run into more trouble after Nikau received an unexpected call from his mum Gemma.

Gemma left Summer Bay in July when she travelled to New Zealand to scatter the ashes of her late husband Mikaere. Although this was presented on screen as a temporary trip, show bosses confirmed that actress Bree Peters had departed the show.

Earlier this week, Gemma's fate was finally resolved as she called Nikau and revealed that she wouldn't be returning to Summer Bay.

Gemma wanted to stay in New Zealand to be closer to her own mum, who's getting older, but she asked Nikau if he'd come to live with her again.

The request threw Nikau's stable life in the Bay up in the air again, as he questioned whether he should stay with his uncles ? and Bella ? or head to New Zealand to be with his mum.

As Nikau weighed up his options, he asked Bella's brother Colby Thorne to remove the travel ban on his passport, just in case he opted to leave.

Although Bella was upset at the possibility of losing Nikau, she ultimately took a mature approach by promising to support whatever decision he made.

In Thursday's triple bill of episodes, Nikau's uncle Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) was annoyed to hear about Nikau's dilemma second-hand, as Marilyn Chambers filled him in at the Diner.

Ari was disappointed at the possibility of Nikau leaving, but struggled to get hold of him to discuss it as Nikau was spending some time away with Bella. Will Nikau really leave when his dilemma comes to a head in upcoming episodes?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Tane Parata in shock new storyline after trip away
Will he be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...hospital-dash/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian readers.

Home and Away bosses are lining up another dramatic hospital dash for Tane Parata.

Tane (Ethan Browne) has been absent from Australian screens in recent days, as his new boss Ziggy Astoni sent him off to the city to find someone who could deal with the stolen goods they'd been lumbered with after his dodgy job went wrong.

Although Tane was determined to make things right with Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) when he headed out of Summer Bay, he later went off radar and stopped responding to her texts.

The only clue came when Tane briefly called Ziggy and she heard him caught up in what seemed to be a violent scene of chaos, before the line went dead.

With no help forthcoming from Tane, desperate Ziggy was forced to seek assistance from a different source ? Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts).

Willow's history of cleaning up Dean Thompson and Colby Thorne's messes worked out well when she reached out to a dodgy contact from her past and successfully found a buyer for the stolen goods.

Willow even arranged a road trip for her and Ziggy to offload the stash, hoping it would be a fun trip despite the high-stakes circumstances.

Home and Away has revealed that Tane will finally return to Summer Bay on Australian screens next week, in a bad state after getting caught up in a shock incident.

Tane has a head injury, abdominal pain and it's also soon revealed that he has a tear in his liver.

The bad boy is rushed to hospital, much to the concern of his loved ones. But what exactly did he get up to during his time away?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


Home And Away heartthrob Tane?s life is on the line after a brutal attack this week
And, it could spell trouble for the WHOLE family.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...attacked-65699

When Tane left Ziggy with a van of stolen goods and no note, she assumed he had skipped town to avoid being arrested. But in a horrifying moment in Home And Away, Tane reappears after being attacked by the criminals he had been dealing with.

At the farmhouse, Tane (Ethan Browne) returns from the city, barely upright as he stumbles through the door and collapses.

But no-one is there to help him. Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) has gone on a girls' getaway, and Mac (Emily Weir) is in the arms of her boyfriend Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) at the Parata house.

It's only when Mac returns home a day later that she finds Tane unconscious on her floor. Has he been left alone too long?

"When Mackenzie finds him the next morning, she takes him to the hospital," Ethan tells TV WEEK. "There's a sense of danger and urgency, but Tane is physically unable to do anything to better the situation with the thugs, as he's injured and in hospital."

At the hospital, doctors Tori (Penny McNamee) and Christian (Ditch Davey) conclude Tane has a torn liver and severe head injuries.

Tane insists he has to leave ? he needs to talk to Ziggy about the van ? but the doctors persist in treating him.

After a heated debate, Tori declines to operate on Tane and lets time heal his wounds. In 24 hours, they'll know more ? particularly as Tane isn't willing to admit he was attacked.

"He needs to get in touch with Ziggy and Willow [Sarah Roberts], who have taken the van of stolen goods to dispose of it," Ethan explains.

"But now, Tane needs it back, otherwise there's going to be major trouble. His life is in danger."

The next day, Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) visits his uncle and is disheartened to learn of his criminal doings.

Tane apologises for falling into old habits, but there's more ? they have to leave town. With a price on his head and a target on their backs, Tane urges Nikau to leave Summer Bay, immediately.

Looks like trouble is only just beginning for the Parata boys?


And from Digital Spy:

Home and Away's Tane Parata to urge Nikau to leave Summer Bay
The Parata family are in danger.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-parata-leave/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Nikau Parata makes a life-changing offer to Bella Nixon
Will they really go?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...land-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata has offered his girlfriend Bella Nixon a new life in New Zealand, as their future continues to hang in the balance.

A new storyline currently on air in Australia sees Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) questioning his future in Summer Bay, as his mum Gemma wants him to come and live with her.

Nikau has been giving the idea serious consideration after learning that Gemma plans to stay in New Zealand rather than returning to the Bay.

This week's Australian episodes have seen the story take a new twist, with Nikau's uncle Tane (Ethan Browne) warning that the Parata family are in danger.

Tane's recent dodgy behaviour has put him at odds with a criminal gang, who have started to threaten him. With this in mind, Tane encouraged his nephew to leave the Bay and keep himself safe.

In the closing moments of Tuesday's Australian episode (October 27), Nikau's mind appeared to be made up as he told Bella (Courtney Miller) that he may have to leave.

As Bella didn't want to be parted from him, Nikau suggested that she could come too and they'd start a new life together.

Bella has lots of ties to Summer Bay ? including her brother Colby Thorne and their close friendships with Dean Thompson and Willow Harris. But could Colby's recent out-of-control behaviour amid the Ross Nixon murder investigation inspire Bella to leave?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Tane Parata to be arrested after trouble with a gang
His dodgy dealings have landed him in major hot water.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...parata-arrest/

Home and Away spoilers for Australian-pace episodes follow, which UK readers may want to hold off on for now.

Home and Away's Tane Parata will find himself arrested in upcoming scenes.

Recent Aussie episodes of the soap showed him hospitalised after he was attacked by a gang of thugs due to a secret stash of drugs he was in possession of.

The criminals told him he needed to cough up $25,000 or else, and this week Tane is going to find out what the 'or else' is the hard way.

As detailed in Australia's TV Week, Tane discharges himself from hospital and rushes back to protect his family and recover the van where the drugs are, only to run into Leon and his gang again.

"Tane's life is in real danger," actor Ethan Browne said. "He just wanted to do a quick job and be done, but that doesn't turn out to be the case."

The showdown is witnessed by Bella, Ryder and Mac, and the latter calls the police to come and sort things out. They turn up and arrest the thugs, but also arrest Tane and Ari too. Are they done for, or can they avoid getting sent down for their dodgy dealings?

UK viewers will see these episodes in about a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Tane Parata to make a big confession in season finale
Justin is in for a shock.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...le-confession/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Tane Parata has to come clean to Justin Morgan about his recent criminal activity when his big mistake catches up with him.

Tane (Ethan Browne) is horrified when the reputation of the local garage is put at stake as a result of his behaviour.

A recent storyline saw Tane use the garage to stash a stolen van full of dodgy goods after Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) gave him a job there. Ziggy quickly caught him out and allowed him to move the vehicle to her house while they considered their next move.

While Tane later went AWOL when he was supposed to be sorting the troubling situation out, Ziggy teamed up with Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) to get the van out of Summer Bay.

This only made matters worse for Tane, as there were drugs hidden in the vehicle too and he was left in debt to dangerous criminals.

In next week's Australian season finale episode of Home and Away, Ziggy is horrified when police arrive at the garage unexpectedly.

The officers are searching the premises for stolen goods, much to the surprise of Justin (James Stewart).

Ziggy fears the possible implications of this, wondering whether the van has been found and reminding Tane that her fingerprints will be all over it.

Wanting to keep Ziggy out of trouble with her boss, Tane tells Justin that he was responsible for using the garage to stash stolen goods.

How will Justin react to the news that his business was embroiled in illegal activity during his recent health scare?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early 2021.

Home and Away returns to Channel 5 (UK) in January. The show's Australian season finale airs on Monday at 7pm on Channel 7.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals hit-and-run horror for Ari Parata in shock new storyline
But who's the driver?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...a-hit-and-run/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Ari Parata will be the victim of a hit-and-run on Australian screens next week.

The new Channel 7 trailer (above) centres on Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) and Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir), as Mackenzie prepares to tell her ex-partner that she's pregnant with his baby.

But just as she readies herself to tell the truth, a car appears to deliberately mow down Ari ? leaving his fate uncertain.

Viewers in Australia have recently seen Ari breaking up with Mackenzie after he realised he still had feelings for his ex-partner Mia Anderson (Anna Samson).

Although Ari and Mia have reunited, Ari is unaware that Mackenzie is pregnant ? and the promo shows Mackenzie opening up to her friend Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman).

"I'm carrying Ari's child. He doesn't even know he could be a father," she says. "I have to tell him."

It is unclear who's behind the hit-and-run and the reasons why, but Ari and the Parata family are currently in danger from Paul and Leon, who are seeking revenge.

Channel 7 in Australia aired scenes showing Nikau Parata, Bella Nixon, Ryder Jackson and Chloe Anderson all being kidnapped by Paul and Leon, although thankfully the teenagers were rescued when Ari and Tane Parata arrived.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2GOBwkEcQU

----------


## Rowdydog12

A good way to keep him from working for a bit longer...

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article on the hit and run on Ari:



Home And Away?s Ari is left fighting for life when he?s struck in a deadly hit and run
''Ari is blindsided by the car.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-ari-die-67060

Summer Bay is left reeling this week when Ari is mown down from behind in a savage hit-and-run accident in Home And Away.

Loved ones rally to Ari's side as his life hangs by the most slender of threads.

Is this the end for Ari?

We pick things up with Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) trying to reconcile with his ex, Mia (Anna Samson). She's about to skip town with her daughter Chloe (Sam Barrett), fed up with Ari's involvement with crim Paul (Jake Finsterer) and his cronies ? which led to Chloe being kidnapped along with three other local youngsters.

Having recently pulled the pin on his relationship with Mac (Emily Weir), Ari pleads for Mia to stay. But she remains steadfast ? and declares she regrets letting him back in her life. Ouch!

"Ari is heartbroken ? he's faced with losing the love of his life," Rob tells TV WEEK. "And who wouldn't be angry if their daughter was kidnapped?

"Mia felt he had changed and it pains her to think he's still the same guy, who will end up back in jail again. She doesn't want to risk wearing her heart on her sleeve again."

A dejected Ari walks along the road as he makes one final call to Chloe before she leaves. And then, from out of nowhere, a car roars up behind Ari, knocking him to the ground before speeding off.

The driver? You guessed it: Paul.

"Ari is blindsided by the car," Rob says. "It's a ruthless hit-and-run."

At hospital, it's clear Ari has multiple injuries and is placed in a medically induced coma. After looking at his scans, Dr Christian (Ditch Davey) delivers the grim news: Ari has a bleed on his brain and needs immediate surgery.

Meanwhile, Mac, who decides she'll tell Ari she's pregnant with his baby, is knocked sideways when she hears of his condition. C'mon, Ari, pull through?



And the Digital Spy article:

Home and Away confirms who knocks down Ari Parata in hit-and-ru﻿﻿n
"Ari is blindsided."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-and-run-paul/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder if his sister in law will return and look after the family and her son while Ari the bread maker is in hospital , again..

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away leaves Ari Parata's fate uncertain after hit and run horror
Tane, Nikau and Mia are left waiting for news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...run-aftermath/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has left Ari Parata's loved ones in turmoil as they wait for news on whether he'll recover from his hit and run incident.

Ari was deliberately knocked over by his enemy Paul in this week's Australian episodes, as the evil gangster continued to take revenge against the Parata family.

Paul and his sidekick Leon have been targeting the Paratas for months over an unpaid debt. Although Heath Braxton temporarily managed to get the thugs to back off, they have since resurfaced to settle the score.

In this week's episodes in Australia, Ari was found unconscious at the side of the road by his nephew Nikau and Bella Nixon.

The teens ensured that Ari was rushed to hospital, where doctors decided to put him in a medically induced coma.

Christian Green also realised that Ari would need urgent surgery after examining his scans and discovering that he had a bleed on his brain.

Although the surgery went well, Christian later had to report back to Ari's loved ones that he wouldn't be brought out of his coma immediately.

As Ari needed time to heal, there were still no firm guarantees over his future. His friends and family were told that all anyone could do was wait for further updates.

Ari's scare had a big impact on various characters around him. His younger brother Tane went out for revenge against Paul, attacking him before bringing the villain to the hospital and asking for the police to be called.

Meanwhile, newcomer Mia Anderson was left regretting a recent row with Ari as she faced up to the strength of her feelings for him. Could they now reunite if Ari makes a recovery?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 next month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5, with first look screenings at 6.30pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away's Ari?s survival hangs in the balance after a shock hit and run
And those around him are losing faith in his Doctor.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-survive-67099

It's the sad sight no Home And Away fan wants to see.

Ari Parata, the victim of a heinous hit- and-run, clings to life this week.

But as he lies in a coma in hospital, his loved ones must now face the unthinkable: the possibility he will die.

Last week, the Bay was shocked when Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) was cruelly mown down by a car driven by notorious criminal Paul (Jack Finsterer) and left for dead.

At the time, Ari's ex, Mia (Anna Samson), furious that Ari was mixed  up with Paul, was set to skip town with daughter Chloe (Sam Barrett).

"When Mia learnt the truth about Ari, it brought up all the old feelings of disappointment and anger because he was repeating old behaviours," Rob tells TV WEEK.

But once Mia learnt Ari had been injured in a hit-and-run, she was at his bedside, promising to patch up their complicated relationship when he pulls through ? if he pulls through.

Mac (Emily Weir), who was devastated when Ari broke up with her over his feelings for Mia, was about to tell Ari she was pregnant with his child when she heard the news he was in surgery following a brain bleed.

She desperately wanted to see him ? but when she saw Mia at his bedside, a panicked Mac fled.

This week, with Ari not improving, Dr Christian (Ditch Davey) begins to question his own judgement.

His fianc?e Tori (Penny McNamee) loyally stands by him, reminding him that he's a brilliant surgeon. But nurse Lewis' (Luke Arnold) snide barbs about his past don't make things any better.

In truth, Christian's confidence has been faltering for some time.

"Christian starts to doubt his own ability when some of his patients start taking a turn for the worse, or even dying," Ditch, 48, says.

Things come to a head when Mia overhears Lewis and questions if Christian is the right man for the job.

Then, nurse Jasmine (Sam Frost) offers Mia the opportunity to get a second opinion about Ari's condition, which infuriates Tori.

"Tori and Jasmine are starting to have their own concerns about Christian's ability," Ditch explains.

"Through this, he feels he's becoming more and more isolated, which starts breeding his own paranoia."

Will Christian decide to bring Ari out of the coma? And if he does, will he survive?

----------


## lizann

is or was mia and ari married

----------


## Pantherboy

> is or was mia and ari married


No, even though they were supposed to have been together for quite some time, I don't believe they were ever married ( & even though Ari calls Chloe his step-daughter).

----------


## Rowdydog12

I bet Ari is the one who "dies"  and is brought back to life by Logan , the new trauma doctor... Old mate nurse will get the blame and thats when the new cop comes in and Jasmine shags him ,gets pregnant and thinks it is bad nurse guy butin fact its new cops kid.

In all this time Justin still has not worked yet despite getting a bank cheque to give to some random pretending to be a real estate agent.. 

Roo hasn't worked yet either , she is to busy drinking tea while wearing her cowgirl hat following her parents around.

----------


## lizann

why didn't ari look up mia and chloe on his release

----------


## Rowdydog12

No brain damage or anything , wakes up in his singlet and he is all good. Ari will be back at Salt in no time drinking half beers and scoring free pizza off Mac in no time.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away shock betrayal as Tane shares a forbidden kiss with Mac
What will Ziggy think?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mac-kiss-67548

This is the image that will leave Home And Away fans shocked to the core this week: Mac and Tane kissing passionately!

But is their illicit lip-lock a case of lust run wild ? or is there more to the steamy smooch than meets the eye?

Mac (Emily Weir) has been on a downward spiral ever since she lost her former lover Ari's (Rob Kipa-Williams) baby.

Two hospital visits ? one of which left her fighting for her life ? have taken a toll on the once bubbly young woman.

According to Emily, Mac is acting out due to "the pain and trauma of having an ectopic pregnancy, breaking up with Ari (a man she loves) and facing the truth ? which is the fact that this is not what she had envisioned for herself at this stage of her life".

Feeling desperately sad and alone, Mac has attempted to numb her pain with booze. And this week, her behaviour becomes ever more reckless.

An afternoon drinking session with Jasmine (Sam Frost) leads to a sloshed Mac showing up on Tane's (Ethan Browne) doorstep, demanding to see his brother Ari, who isn't home.

Taking matters into his own hands, Tane decides to escort Mac to her own place.

But no sooner is she in the door, that hot mess Mac is trying it on with Tane. She curls her arms around his back and plants a kiss on his lips before he knows what's happening.

"Mac is seeking validation of being desired," Emily explains. "Ari leaving her made her feel completely unloveable ? and she knows Tane has always had a soft spot for her.

"So, to distract herself ? and seek revenge on her ex, Ari ? she acts  out while drunk."

She may be heavily intoxicated,  but surely Mac knows what she's  done has crossed a big line?

"Initially, Mac doesn't regret her actions," Emily reveals.

"She keeps pushing away everyone she loves, so to admit she's wrong would mean she would have to change her behaviour, and she's not yet ready to confront herself."

Tane's girlfriend ? and Mac's close friend ? Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) will be furious when she finds out about this.

But Mac's not done with a drunken pash, urging Tane to jump into the sack with her. But will he go that far?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Home and Away: Has Nikau betrayed Bella with stunning model Allegra?
NIkau and Allegra share a steamy photo-shoot kiss

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ts-bella-67703

This is the moment that could break Home And Away fans' hearts.

Nikau this week pashes modelling partner Allegra at a shoot ? as his girlfriend Bella watches on in horror.

From the start, Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) has been reluctant to really embrace the world of modelling.

Truth is, it's Bella (Courtney Miller) who has encouraged her boyfriend to give it a go. But her words may have come back to bite her this week.

We pick things up at a modelling shoot in Summer Bay. When Nikau finds it hard to focus, Bella, an assistant for the day, offers to help.

But modelling agent Sienna (Rose Riley) directs Nikau and Allegra (Laura McDonald) closer and closer together.

"Nikau's completely overwhelmed by Allegra's confidence as he only wishes he could be in the moment and pose like she does," Kawakawa, 23, tells TV WEEK.

As Bella watches them, it's obvious she's uncomfortable seeing Allegra with Nikau. And he feels the same, knowing Bella is there.

Sensing this, wily Sienna sends Bella to do a coffee run to get her away from Nikau.

While Nikau finds his groove, Sienna is not completely satisfied the shoot is sexy enough. When Niaku is out of earshot, she hatches a sneaky plan with Allegra?

Just as Bella returns, laden with the coffees, she spies Allegra passionately kissing Nikau. Oh, no!

"Nikau is completely shocked by the kiss," Kawakawa explains. "He did not see it coming and it takes him by surprise. And then, on the top of that, he realises Bella has seen them kiss.

"So, it's all a bit too much for him and he's worried how Bella is feeling.

Shocked by the sight of the two of them locking lips, Bella flees the shoot. Nikau tells Sienna the shoot is over and takes off after Bella.

Can he repair the damage?

----------


## lizann

does ari find out about mac and his baby?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Yeah Mia lips tells him. He still doesn't go to work though and neither does Justin.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata modelling storyline takes a worrying turn
He takes on board some dangerous advice from Allegra.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...worrying-turn/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has launched a new issue-based storyline for Nikau Parata on Australian screens.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) has started working as a model and is keen to impress his demanding new agent Sienna Blake.

Although Nikau has already made strong progress by impressing clients, booking regular jobs and building up a social media following, he's keen to take his career to the next level.

A worrying new direction for the storyline began on Australian screens on Thursday (May 27) as Nikau's fellow model Allegra Freeman gave him some advice.

As Nikau opened up over how he felt under pressure to stay in shape for his new job, Allegra suggested that he should start taking an appetite suppressant.

Allegra handed over a small supply of the suppressant to Nikau, explaining that it was produced by a friend of hers and she uses it herself, believing that it's all part of the job.

Nikau's girlfriend Bella Nixon (Courtney Miller) was understandably troubled when he confided in her about Allegra's suggestion, especially as ? with no ingredients listed ? he had no idea what he'd be putting into his body. Bella's concern turned to relief when Nikau clarified that he had no intention of using it.

However, when Bella suggested throwing it out in the garbage, Nikau held back and secretly decided to keep hold of it.

Nikau also decided to join the local gym for the first time and pushed himself hard with multiple workouts per day.

Other scenes saw him starting to lie to his friends and family about food, avoiding meals by claiming that he'd already eaten.

Home and Away is expected to continue exploring this issue in the coming weeks, as Nikau faces additional pressures and deals with the darker side of the modelling world.

Laura McDonald, who plays Allegra, recently hinted at this storyline when she told Australia's Daily Telegraph newspaper: "We definitely delve into disordered eating for sure."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early July.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away heartbreak for Nikau and Bella as their relationship hits crisis point
Can they get back on track?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-crisis-point/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has hinted that Nikau Parata and Bella Nixon's relationship could be in big trouble.

The young couple continued to drift further apart in Thursday's triple bill of episodes in Australia (June 3), as Nikau's new career remained his sole focus of attention.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) has started working as a model, and although he was initially uncomfortable with the job, he's now throwing himself into the opportunity to help provide a better life for his family.

Unfortunately, Nikau's commitment has started to lead him down a troubling path, including pushing himself too hard with exercise and skipping meals.

Although Bella (Courtney Miller) remains unaware of this, she has noticed Nikau's obsession with his image and boosting his social media presence.

The final straw came in the show's latest episodes, as Nikau teamed up with his controlling agent Sienna Blake (Rose Riley) and fellow model Allegra Freeman (Laura McDonald) to host a promotional event that would secure him more online followers.

With help from Sienna, impressionable Nikau organised a poolside party which would be fully documented on social media.

As Nikau obsessed over every last detail of the day, Bella lost patience with the obvious change in her boyfriend and branded the whole scenario "fake".

In a row which threatened to jeopardise their future, Bella finally snapped and told Nikau: "You are turning into an insecure, social media obsessed fake. Nik, you're changing, and I don't like it very much."

Can Nikau and Bella work through this, or will their tension only get worse?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early July.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away teases Nikau Parata's life-changing decision in new promo
What does this mean for him and Bella?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ecision-promo/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has teased a big life-changing decision for Nikau Parata that will impact his relationship with Bella Nixon.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) has recently begun working as a model, and although he had initial reservations, he started throwing himself into the opportunity to help provide a better life for his family.

However, his new career has raised some troubling issues for Nikau, including pushing himself too hard with exercise and skipping meals.

His modelling has also caused tensions within his relationship with Bella (Courtney Miller), who has noticed worrying changes in her boyfriend's personality.

Nikau has teamed up with controlling agent Sienna Blake (Rose Riley), who is intent on masterminding his rise to the top of the modelling industry, causing further tension between him and Bella.

The soap's latest trailer confirms that Nikau will receive an offer to go and work in Japan for three months, leaving him with big decisions to make over his future.

While Nikau is heard in the promo saying that Bella is the most important thing to him, it ends with him telling Bella he's been thinking about their future.

Will Nikau choose his career over his relationship?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata keeps a devastating secret in new storyline
His future with Bella is under threat.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tating-secret/

Home and Away spoilers follow from recent Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has kicked off an infidelity and blackmail storyline for Nikau Parata on Australian screens this week.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) is currently taking centre stage in the show as his new modelling career continues to threaten his relationship with Bella Nixon.

Ever since Nikau started throwing himself into his lucrative new career, Bella (Courtney Miller) has become concerned by changes in his behaviour and the tough demands of the job.

The situation took a shocking step further on Aussie screens this week, as Nikau's scheming agent Sienna Blake (Rose Riley) made it her mission to drive a bigger wedge between him and Bella.

When Nikau was busy with a photoshoot in the city which clashed with Bella and Emmett Ellison's big photography exhibition back in the Bay, Sienna slyly decided to delay his arrival so he couldn't be there to support his girlfriend.

With a little help from Nikau's fellow model Allegra Freeman, Sienna also tricked him into thinking that a romantic spark was developing between Bella and Emmett in his absence.

Stunned by the false thought that Bella could cheat on him, Nikau spent the night with Sienna in her city apartment. He only realised the next morning that Bella had done nothing wrong and he had been set up by Sienna and Allegra.

Finally fed up with Sienna's deception, Nikau vowed to pull out of an important work trip to Japan and quit the modelling agency altogether.

Sienna made it clear that this wasn't an option, threatening to blow apart Nikau's relationship with Bella unless he continued to cooperate.

Sienna warned: "You will fulfil your contract and you will go to Japan. Because if you don't, I'll tell Bella all about what happened between us."

Will Nikau be forced to continue following Sienna's orders to save his relationship?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early August.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.



And:

Home and Away star Kawakawa Fox-Reo reveals challenges of Nikau's modelling storyline
"I was a bit nervous."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...kau-modelling/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata to make shock confession to Bella Nixon
Nikau is struggling with guilt as he keeps a secret from his girlfriend.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ck-confession/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata is set to make a big decision as he confesses the truth to girlfriend Bella Nixon about his recent night with Sienna Blake.

Ever since Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) began a modelling career, Bella (Courtney Miller) has had concerns about changes in Nikau's behaviour as he struggles to cope with the pressures and expectations that come with his new job.

Nikau's devious agent Sienna (Rose Riley) has made it her mission to drive a wedge between Nikau and Bella, including recently scheming with model Allegra Freeman (Laura McDonald) to not only make Nikau miss Bella's photography exhibition but also to convince him that Bella has a romantic spark with Emmett Ellison (JR Reyne).

Upset Nikau ended up spending the night with Sienna, before immediately regretting his actions the next morning.

Scheming Sienna is now using her night with Nikau to blackmail him into continuing his modelling work, but in upcoming scenes Nikau will decide enough is enough.

TV Week reports that, in scenes that will air this week in Australia and in around six weeks' time in the UK, Nikau will be facing further turmoil as he keeps his guilty secret.

While out on a photo shoot, Nikau will be taunted by fellow model Allegra as she makes sly comments to him about sleeping with Sienna, pushing Nikau to breaking point.

After Nikau confides in his uncle Tane Parata (Ethan Browne), Tane urges him to be truthful with Bella and Nikau vows to come clean to her, with actor Kawakawa saying that Nikau's secret "takes a toll on him".

How will Bella react to Nikau's devastating confession?

Actor Kawakawa, who plays Nikau, recently opened up about the challenges of his new storyline, saying that he felt "nervous" filming the modelling scenes.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away airs devastating outcome of Nikau and Bella story
Is it all over between them?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ating-outcome/

Major Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian pace episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away may have split up Nikau Parata and Bella Nixon for good.

The couple's relationship has been a ticking timebomb on Australian screens in recent weeks, after Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) cheated on Bella by sleeping with his scheming modelling agent Sienna Blake.

Nikau betrayed Bella (Courtney Miller) after Sienna tricked him into thinking that his girlfriend was being unfaithful with her photography mentor Emmett Ellison. He soon realised this wasn't the case, but the damage had already been done.

In Thursday night's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia (July 1), Nikau decided that it was time to tell Bella the truth.

Although Nikau had hoped to keep his shameful secret under wraps, his uncle Tane (Ethan Browne) repeatedly warned him that it was best to come clean before Bella found out from anybody else.

With Sienna slyly using the secret as leverage ? and Nikau's fellow model Allegra Freeman also in the know ? it was a real possibility that Bella could uncover the truth in another way.

Fearful that Sienna could get in there first, Nikau took Bella to the beach for a chat and confessed that he cheated on her with his ruthless agent.

Nikau explained the complicated circumstances, but Bella was understandably devastated and rushed off.

After confronting Sienna for her antics, Bella returned home to the pier apartment and refused to see Nikau.

Nikau did make an attempt to visit Bella and plead his case, but she kicked him out and made it clear that she was in no mood to speak to him.

Tane was pleased with his nephew's honesty and took matters into his own hands, warning Sienna that Nikau would have nothing more to do with her agency.

Sienna, who's planning to take Nikau and Allegra on a three-month work trip to Japan, smugly reminded Tane that Nikau is still under a strict contract.

Despite this, Nikau had similar ideas as he told Sienna: "I'm not going to Japan with you or anywhere else, ever. No matter what, I'm done."

Will Nikau be able to escape from Sienna's manipulation?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes in mid-August on Channel 5.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals Nikau Parata's big new decision over Sienna Blake
Is he making a mistake?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-sienna-blake/

Home and Away spoilers follow.

Home and Away has revealed Nikau Parata's big new decision over Sienna Blake (Rose Riley).

The Australian soap recently dropped a new trailer that shows the aftermath of Nikau's recent split from Bella Nixon (Courtney Miller).

The pair separated after Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) finally confessed to Bella that he cheated on her with his modelling agent Sienna Blake, with the new trailer revealing that Nikau will come to the decision to leave Summer Bay alongside Sienna.

The new footage sees Nikau try and ultimately fail to win back Bella, with Bella rejecting him and telling Nikau he's now dead to her.

Distraught at having lost everything, Nikau can be seen deciding to go ahead and join Sienna on a three-month modelling trip in Japan.

However, that decision is of immediate concern to Nikau's uncles Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) and Tane (Ethan Brown), who worry Sienna can't be trusted and fear Nikau is making another huge mistake.

Will Nikau listen to his uncles, or will he soon be saying goodbye to the Bay?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata punches Ryder Jackson in row over Bella
His friends are starting to turn against him.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...h-bella-chloe/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian pace episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

This week on Home and Away, Nikau's friends are starting to turn against him for cheating on Bella. As Ryder confronts his mate, things quickly become violent.

The most recent trailer already teased things turning sour between Nikau, Bella (Courtney Miller) and Sienna (Rose Riley), after Nikau recently came clean to Bella about cheating on her with his modelling agent Sienna.

His hopes of ever getting back with Bella are shattered in scenes airing this week in Australia and in six weeks in the UK when she tells it to him in plain terms: "You are dead to me."

However, Nikau actor Kawakawa Fox-Reo told TV Week: "Nikau will always be in love with Bella."

His actions are also starting to divide his friends: while Chloe (Sam Barrett) defends Nikau and believes it's all Sienna's fault for tricking him into cheating on Bella to control him, Ryder (Lukas Radovich) can't justify his friend's actions.

And for both, things will start to get fiery. Chloe confronts Bella and attacks her for breaking up with Nikau. Bella, however, is resolute in her position and tells Chloe to mind her own business.

Meanwhile, Ryder catches up with Nikau, who is in no mood to discuss things or get lectured by his friend. When Ryder pushes him to talk about the affair, Nikau's frustration takes over and he delivers a vicious punch to his mate's face.

Chloe is there to tend to Ryder's bruises, but it's unclear whether the friendship between the two men can be healed as well.

Now that he has lost the love of his life and potentially his friends too, Nikau might be more inclined to take Sienna up on her offer to leave Summer Bay for a three-month modelling stint in Japan.

Will Nikau leave everything behind and move on with Sienna?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Tane Parata left devastated by Ziggy Astoni confession
The truth comes out.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ni-confession/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Tane Parata has insisted on time apart from Ziggy Astoni after discovering her surprise betrayal.

Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (July 21) saw Tane react to the revelation that Ziggy had shared a kiss with her ex-boyfriend Dean Thompson.

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) were drawn closer as they headed into the city to attend Bella Nixon's photography exhibition. Ziggy ultimately decided this was a mistake, but not before Tane's nephew Nikau saw her kissing Dean.

Earlier this week, Nikau hinted at the truth by encouraging Tane (Ethan Browne) to ask Ziggy what had happened between her and Dean at the exhibition.

In Wednesday's episode, Tane chose not to confront Ziggy straight away and instead waited to see whether she'd tell him the truth herself.

In the end, this proved to be the case as Ziggy was unable to cope with her guilt and chose to confess to Tane.

Ziggy explained: "Something happened at the exhibition that I need you to know about. I kissed Dean. I shut it down. We kissed, it was a stupid mistake and I've spoken to Dean and he agrees. I'm so sorry ? I'm a hypocrite. And I will never do that again."

Much to Ziggy's surprise, Tane did not react angrily but made it clear that their relationship couldn't go back to normal straight away.

He said: "I'm glad you sorted it with Dean, but I'm going to need some time ? and space."

Ziggy agreed to respect this, but how long will she need to wait?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder who Ari will fleece his money off if Mia and Nikau both die ? He might actually have to get a job.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Busted! Tane lands himself in hot water with a new fling on Home and Away
Tane moves on from his split with Ziggy in record time, but has he just made things even more complicated?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...rlfriend-68716

It didn't take Tane long to move on, did it? After breaking up with Ziggy, Tane has a one-night stand with a mysterious Summer Bay newcomer in this week's Home And Away.

But when a shirtless Tane (Ethan Browne) tries to sneak away the next morning, he realises new girl Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) is hot cop Cash's (Nicholas Cartwright) sister.

And we know Tane doesn't have a great track record with the police. How did he land himself in hot water?

Tane is reeling from his break-up with Ziggy (Sophie Dillman). The pair called it quits last week when Ziggy found out her ex, Dean (Patrick O'Connor), was injured in the car crash and feared she would lose him.

"Ziggy realised in that moment that she couldn't live without Dean," Sophie, 28, tells TV WEEK.

This week, Ziggy visits Dean in hospital and drops the bombshell that she and Tane are over, before fleeing the ward. Later, when she returns, Ziggy finally tells Dean how she really feels. The pair share a magic kiss.

But here's the kicker ? what neither of them know is that Tane sees it all. And you can imagine how he reacts when he catches up with the Zig-ster.

"Ziggy is devastated about their break-up," Sophie reveals. "Tane has done nothing wrong and she never wanted to hurt him. She loves him, and he was such a great boyfriend and person, but she can't help still loving Dean."

Later, Tane, trying to haul himself out of his break-up funk, hits the nightclub, where he claps eyes on Felicity. She flirts up a storm with Tane and, before long, they're drinking the night away together.

Showing she has quite the wild side, Felicity jumps up on the bar and starts dancing Coyote Ugly-style. Next thing you know, she and Tane are together at her place.

But the next morning, as Tane tries to sneak out of her bedroom, he bumps into the very person he didn't want to see: Felicity's brother and housemate, Cash.

Has Tane just created a whole lot more trouble for himself?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm on Channel Seven.


The DS article:

Home and Away reveals more on Tane Parata's new fling
Tane hits it off with newcomer Felicity - but he has a shock in store.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...licity-newman/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata makes surprising decision after Bella Nixon's ultimatum
What's next for Nikau and Bella?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ixon-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK audiences.

Home and Away is set to deliver a surprise twist in upcoming episodes, as Nikau Parata makes an unexpected decision about his relationship with Bella Nixon.

In scenes set to air later this week in Australia and in a few weeks' time in the UK, Nikau and Bella's future is thrown into doubt, as the fallout from Nikau's affair with his modelling agent Sienna Blake continues.

Nikau cheated on Bella after wrongly believing that she had betrayed him with her photography mentor Emmett Ellison, but later came clean after realising that he'd made a mistake.

Now, it appears the ball is in Nikau's court as Bella decides that she's willing to give her relationship with Nikau one more shot (via TV Week).

Bella gives her ex a final ultimatum, telling Nikau that it's now or never, and that if things don't change, they'll have to walk away from each other forever.

To Bella's surprise, a stubborn Nikau resists Bella's ultimatum and leaves. Bella is crushed once again, but are things really over between the on-off couple?

Opening up about the emotional cheating storyline, Courtney Miller ? who plays Bella ? told Digital Spy that she knew the heart-breaking scenes would resonate with Home and Away fans.

"I knew this storyline would be a heartbreaker for those at home watching," she said last month.

"Bella and Nikau share such a beautiful and realistic love. I was excited to bring truth to the heartbreak Bella would feel, a feeling that everyone watching would resonate with. If Bella found out about Nikau cheating, she would be absolutely heartbroken. Nikau is the earth under her feet."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away lines up new job drama for Nikau Parata
There's more trouble ahead for him.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ata-job-drama/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata will fear for his new job after a tense encounter with troublesome Theo Poulos.

Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) has started working as a lifesaver on the beach in recent episodes on Channel 7 in Australia.

Nikau is excited for the fresh start after his disastrous stint as a model, especially after studying hard to become qualified. However, another reckless stunt from Theo (Matt Evans) now threatens to ruin things for him.

In Wednesday's episode in Australia (November 17), Theo was determined to create another viral video for social media, after his recent success teaming up with Ryder Jackson (Lukas Radovich) for filmed challenges and pranks.

Ryder has vowed to stop working with Theo, who'd upset him by boasting about a secret kiss with Chloe Anderson (Sam Barrett).

Theo wasn't deterred and vowed to go it alone, so he came up with a plan to disrupt Nikau's first shift working for John Palmer (Shane Withington).

When Theo pretended that he could see someone drowning in the sea, Nikau rushed off to the rescue. This gave Theo the perfect opportunity to steal the lifesavers' Polaris vehicle on the beach while Nikau was distracted.

Theo took the vehicle on a joyride and recorded the whole thing for social media. However, he was soon in serious trouble when Nikau told John, who threatened to call the police over the theft of the vehicle.

John also sent Nikau home for the day, seemingly unimpressed that he'd been tricked by Theo so easily.

In Thursday's episodes (November 18) in Australia, Nikau accuses Theo of jeopardising his job and a fight breaks out between the two young men. John is disgusted that Nikau would get involved in violence while wearing his lifesafer uniform, so this only makes things worse.

Has Nikau blown his fresh start already?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes early next year on Channel 5.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Will Tane's dark family secret put Felicity in jeopardy?
Tane is struggling to keep the family afloat in the wake of his brother?s confession.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-secret-70949

Ari has confessed to murder and faces a life sentence for a crime he didn't commit.

As pressure mounts to find the truth, the Parata family vow to keep their silence. But will Tane crack under the pressure?

On Home And Away this week, Tane (Ethan Browne) is struggling to keep the family afloat in the wake of his brother's confession.

In recent episodes, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) admitted to killing Matthew (James Sweeny) to save his fianc? Mia (Anna Sampson) and her daughter Chloe.

But the truth is, Chloe killed her father in self-defence during a violent confrontation.

Mia planned to dispose of the body but was caught by police driving out of town. Without Ari's selfless confession, they both go to jail.

"Ari remains ferociously protective of them," Anna tells TV WEEK.

Nikau, who has already lost his father, can't stand the thought of losing Ari and takes out his anger on Chloe. At the same time, Tane has no one to turn too in his time of need.

He recently told his girlfriend Felicity (Jacqui Purvis), who's the sister of local cop Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) to give him space. Hurt, Felicity turns to Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) ? why has he shut her out?

Felicity needs a distraction and finds it as Salt where Mac (Emily Weir) is struggling to find staff. To her surprise, Mac offers her a job, starting immediately.

Felicity dives in, feeling good about her new path ? until Tane walks in to pick up pizza. Their chemistry bubbles to the surface.

"Tane and Flicks relationship is very strong," Jacqui tells TV WEEK. "To be honest, they can't keep their hands off each other!"

That night, Felicity arrives at Tane's van and the pair can't hide their feelings anymore.

After spending the night together, Felicity presses him for more information. What's really going on with Ari? There has to be more to the story?

Will Tane reveal the truth? And if so, will it put Felicity in jeopardy?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Home and Away: Can Tane stop Nikau from leaving Summer Bay amid their family's dark secret?
The Parata boys are barely holding it together this week as Ari waits for his sentencing hearing.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ne-nikau-71040

In Home and Away, Tane (Ethan Browne) and Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) are reeling after visitng Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) in remand.

It's clear he's not coping well in jail, but refuses to divulge the truth. Nikau is livid.

He wants Chloe to reveal that she killed her father Matthew (James Sweeny), not Ari. But Tane won't go against Ari's wishes ? and warns that neither should he.

"Nikau is tortured," Kawakawa tells TV WEEK. "It isn't a pleasant sight, seeing someone you love in an environment like that."

At dinner, Mia (Anna Samson) and Tane try to focus on the wedding, but Nikau isn't interested.

Later, he tells Tane that losing Ari reminds him of his father and he can't handle it. He wants to leave Summer Bay.

"The trauma of already going through this experience is a lot to handle," Kawakawa says.

The following morning, Tane tells Nikau to pack his bags. They're going camping ? but it's no traditional trip.

He then gifts Nikau with a Taiaha, a traditional Māori weapon. It was Nikau's fathers. Tane will teach him to be a warrior and find the guidance he needs.

At the campground, Tane demonstrates the technique. Nikau, however, has no patience and struggles to master it.

Tane urges him to focus, not all is lost. As time goes on, Nikau begins to find the courage and guidance he's been searching for.

"The Taiaha sequence hugely impacts Nikau as it is a significant part of who he is as a person," Kawakawa says.

"Being grounded and reminded of the values that come with it is very empowering and grounds him in a way that he deeply needs."



The DS article:

Home and Away star reveals powerful new scenes for Nikau and Tane
Tane finds a new way to support Nikau over Ari upset.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...werful-scenes/

----------


## lizann

what wedding?

----------


## Pantherboy

> what wedding?


Mia & Ari. Although Ari is in remand awaiting sentencing, Mia is determined to go ahead with their wedding (in the prison) to show her commitment to him - they got engaged just before the 'murder'. However, we haven't seen Ari at all since he was taken away, so we don't know what his reaction has been/will be to her idea for a wedding...

EDIT: In tonight?s Aust episode it was mentioned that Ari was happy about Mia?s wedding plan (after they all went to visit him in remand, which happened offscreen).

----------

lizann (14-02-2022)

----------


## lizann

has ari actor left?

----------


## Pantherboy

> has ari actor left?


As usual, nothing has been officially confirmed as yet. However, there has been strong speculation around for a while that Rob/Ari has left. I think there may have been some pictures around that he posted last year that suggested he was back in NZ, which started the rumours. There has also been a number of stories suggesting that he & the writing staff were at loggerheads because he wasn't happy with the way the character was being written after Mia & Chloe arrived on the scene etc etc. If he has gone, I am not sure whether they got to film his departure. As I mentioned in the last post, we haven't seen him since he was taken to remand & didn't get to see his visit with the family last night. So I wonder if we will see him when sentencing takes place...probably not....

----------

lizann (15-02-2022)

----------


## lizann

mia and chloe's introduction for ari was bad

----------

Pantherboy (15-02-2022)

----------


## lellygurl

Yeah, I had thought this... I am assuming, to increase the mystery over when Chloe will admit what happened... but it's been poorly done, if those previous scenes were Ari's last..

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (part 1 of the article):


Home and Away: Ari collapses in the middle of his wedding to Mia and Karen continues to stir up drama in Dean's life
Emotions are running high this week as the Parata family grapple with Ari?s cancer diagnosis.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mia-dean-71296

Grab the tissues Home And Away fans ? it could be time to farewell another Summer Bay resident.

Emotions are running high this week as the Parata family grapple with Ari's cancer diagnosis. Now, Ari has decided against the radical surgery that could save his life.

After experiencing sharp stabbing pains in prison, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) was rushed to hospital with suspected appendicitis.

But what Dr Logan (Harley Bonner) found was of far greater concern: multiple tumours in the abdomen. Ari was facing life in prison, now he faces death.

For Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo), the thought of losing his uncle to jail has been almost unbearable. How will he handle losing him forever?

"That's a confronting reality for Nikau and he would do everything in his power to stop that from happening," Kawakawa tells TV WEEK.

While Tane (Ethan Browne) assures Nikau that not all is lost, Mia (Anna Samson) seeks out hope from Dr Logan.

Treatment plans are few and far between for such an aggressive cancer ? except for a radical surgery to remove the tumours. But to her surprise, Ari refuses.

Mia, Tane and Nikau are stunned. Why wouldn't he fight? Ari, however, explains that a life in prison or in a hospital is now a life he wants.

He's ready to leave on his terms. Plus, he's about to marry the love of his life. It's a day of celebration, not commiseration.

Meanwhile at the Parata household, Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) and Bella (Courtney Miller) wait to hear news of the surprise wedding. Felicity reveals that she doesn't feel worthy of being part of the family.

Tane has invited her into sacred ground. Bella listens before explaining just how deeply Tane cares for Felicity ? he may need her now more than ever.

Back at the hospital, Mia and Ari are ready to wed. The entire family is moved by their vows, making them temporarily forget the dire situation they're in.

But just as quickly, their reality comes crashing down when Ari collapses!

Hang in there, Ari!

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away star addresses show exit in tragic storyline
"I'm gonna miss you."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...i-parata-exit/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australia-pace episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Ari Parata actor Rob Kipa-Williams has bid goodbye to the soap following his character's tragic exit storyline.

Airing on Australian screens today (March 7), Ari's final moments came after he was diagnosed with an incredibly rare form of cancer named pseudomyxoma peritonei. Instead of regular and brutal operations, he'd decided to die on his own terms surrounded by family.

Reacting to this devastating turn of events, Kipa-Williams shared some words on Instagram after his character's final scenes aired.

"Thank you to the fans, for all the love and crazy amounts of messages and support. Thank you to all the cast, crew, camera, directors, production, writing, makeup, art department and everyone else in between, that make the wheels spin," he shared.

"This Iconic Ozzie TV show took risks. I'm honoured to have co-created Māori cultural storylines, and will forever be proud of those scenes that made it to screen.. it was true teamwork.. My hope is this opens the door for more diversity.

"Thank you for everything Ariki Wiremu Parata, you taught me a lot. I'm gonna miss you."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CazJeyJp...9-762378764f6d

The star, who has also been seen on-screen battling a deep-sea monster in Jason Statham's The Meg, received loads of love from fans over in the comment section.

"I'm so sad!!! You were amazing on the show! I couldn't stop crying. I wish you all the best!!" one fan wrote, while another added: "The Paratas were the best thing that happened to H&A! You'll be missed Ari."

What a mark he made.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.



The Nowtolove.com.au article:

Rob Kipa-Williams farewells Home and Away and reveals his hopes for the show's future
''I'm honoured.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...away-ari-71345

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away fans praise touching haka scene after character death
"Love that you have brought the Maori culture into the show."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...scene-praised/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australia-pace episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

In honour of their fallen loved one Ari Parata, the likes of his brother Tane, nephew Nikau and other family members performed a traditional Kiwi haka in Home and Away yesterday (March 10).

This isn't the first time one's been aired in the soap, following 2020's groundbreaking tribute to Mikaere Parata, but the emotions it's conjured within the Home and Away fanbase over in Australia shows just how vital such representation is on screen.

Many viewers took to Twitter to praise the scenes, which will air in April on Channel 5 in the UK.

"Omg @homeandaway so sad. I love that you have brought the Maori culture into the show, it's so respectful and beautiful, got chills when they did the Haka. #HomeAndAway #Maori," wrote one person, while another posted that "everything" about Ari's send-off was "beautiful".

"That Haka was AMAZING. Absolute chills" and "Very powerful episodes of Home and Away tonight. Beautiful to see the Māori culture honoured," read another pair of tweets.

Tane and Nikau actors Ethan Browne and Kawakawa Fox-Reo both discussed their characters' powerful Taiaha scenes earlier this year.

"It's something really important to me and it just feels like I'm helping spread awareness about our culture which feels really nice," said the former.

Fox-Reo shared his pride in the Māori heritage, adding that he wants to explore more of his background.

"That's who I am and that's something I'm really proud of but I'm definitely guilty of not maintaining a certain standard that I know I'm capable of, in terms of the language and the tikanga [customary behaviours]," he said.

"I grew up spending a lot of time at the marae [a sacred place], and I'm always open to learning more."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: An armed robbery at Salt leaves Tane fighting for his life in a pool of blood
Can Felicity save him?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...tane-die-73258

While death and heartbreak are inevitable on Home and Away, it doesn't stop viewers from fearing the worst when it comes to the fate of their favourite characters.

And it seems the latest Summer Bay local to stare death in the face is Tane Parata (Ethan Browne).

In a teaser for Home and Away's explosive upcoming week, Tane is seen fighting for his life in a pool of blood after an armed robbery at Salt.

Tane's devastated girlfriend Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) applies pressure to an apparent gunshot wound on his stomach while frantically calling for help.

The dramatic preview has sent Home and Away fans into a spin, with many concerned Tane will take his last breath.

"Tane is starting to use up his 9 lives? only like 4 left 😮😂" one fan wrote.

The drama unfolds when Mackenzie's (Emily Weir) dealings with PK take a dangerous turn when she finds herself out of money in the illicit poker underworld.

Having declined PK's (Ryan Johnson) indecent proposal to clear her debt in exchange for spending the night with him, Mackenzie is reeling when she realises how close she is to losing everything.

But when Dean (Patrick O'Connor) tells her PK was only lying to get her into bed, an incensed Mackenzie wants only one thing: revenge.

It's not only Mackenzie that PK and his cronies have their eye on though. In the wake of the robbery, Dean is shocked to receive a threat against his son, Jai.

A fearful Dean decides to take matters into his own hands and calls in reinforcements: the River Boys. Just how far will he go to protect his family?

Tune in to Home and Away, Monday to Thursday, 7.00pm on Channel 7 and 7plus.



And:

Home and Away teases life-or-death Tane scenes and return of the River Boys in new trailer
There's a dramatic week ahead.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...urn-tane-shot/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


Tane tries desperately to protect his family

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ine-tane-74111

In order to get Tex and his thugs off his back and out of his life, Tane will do something he's never done before: work with the police.This week, Tex (Lucas Linehan) sends in a new "employee" to work at the gym. They'll be in charge of the accounts ? which is a front for money laundering.

Tane (Ethan Browne) is helpless to stop it alone, but will do anything to protect his family.

"Tane is extremely protective of the gym, as it's his livelihood ? and, of course, of his family as well," Lucas tells TV WEEK.

"Tex and his gang's presence there threatens both these. And although Tane wants to rip their heads off, he understandably needs to tread carefully."

What Tex doesn't realise is that his girlfriend, policewoman Rose, is already suspicious. After some digging, she realises he's been lying to her and approaches Tane for the truth.

Together, they hatch a plan to stop them ? it'll be risky, but if they succeed, everyone will be safe from their reign of terror.

The following day, Rose keeps up appearances and greets Tex warmly.

"Tex is used to living a double life by this point, but he believes Rose is falling for him," Lucas says. "It's his self-confidence that starts to become his undoing."

Meanwhile, Tane arrives at the bikie headquarters and is grabbed by security immediately. Has he inadvertently created a trap for himself?

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Nikau Parata to face a new dilemma over Bella Nixon exit
Is he facing further heartbreak?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nixon-dilemma/

Home and Away spoilers follow at Australian pace.

Home and Away's Nikau Parata will face a new dilemma over his ex-girlfriend Bella Nixon.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Nikau cut all ties with Bella, believing that he was protecting her.

When Bella left Summer Bay to work in New York for a few months, she always intended to make a return.

However, when the Parata family and their loved ones were threatened by a dangerous biker gang, Nikau broke up with Bella over the phone so that she wouldn't return and find herself in the danger zone.

Since Nikau made his difficult decision, the biker danger has subsided for his family.

Nikau has struggled without Bella, especially seeing his uncle Tane so happy with Felicity Newman.

In Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Nikau finally reached breaking point and told Theo Poulos that he was heading to New York to see Bella.

The end-of-episode preview then offered a sneak peek of what's to come, showing that Nikau's impulsive plans won't be supported by Dean Thompson.

Nikau finally confides in Dean about how he only ever broke up with Bella to protect her from the bikies. He now wants to share this information with Bella to see if it makes any difference for their future.

Despite this, Dean thinks that it could be too late for a reunion as Bella is now doing so well in New York.

Dean tells Nikau: "Bella's in a good place, mate. She's finally moving on with her life. If you still want to go to the airport, I'll drive you there myself. But just really think it through first."

Will Nikau have to once again put his own feelings second? It seems likely, with Courtney Miller ? who played Bella ? now a former cast member.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-08-2022)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I've been watching since Neighbours finished, and it's good to read some old spoilers.  Helps a lot with the characters.
Thanks Pantherboy!

----------

Pantherboy (23-08-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Tane proposes to Felicity - but can she get past her commitment issues and say yes?
''Can she grow out of this fear and take the risk?''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...proposal-74892

For many women, seeing your partner down on one knee is a dream come true. For Felicity, however, the event is a little more complicated.

This week in Home And Away, Flick (Jacqui Purvis) is asked the big question when Tane (Ethan Browne) whisks her away for a beautiful date by the lighthouse, surrounded by family and friends.

But after the few weeks she's endured, dealing with her policeman brother Cash's (Nicholas Cartwright) unpredictable state following the violent shootout at the bikie headquarters, is her head in the right place to make a life-changing decision?

"Flick thinks Tane is just being extra-sweet, because things have been super-tough recently with Cash," Jacqui tells TV WEEK. "And because she's been so distracted with it all, she doesn't really think twice about it."

As the couple reach the top of the hill and pour themselves a glass of bubbly, the sweet sounds of an original love song by Lyrik fill the air.

When Felicity takes in the gorgeous picnic and the man she loves in front of her, it sinks in: Tane is about to propose!

"She doesn't expect it at all," Jacqui says. "It's a massive shock."

But as Tane gets down on one knee, and asks, "Will you marry me?" a dumbfounded Felicity doesn't know how to respond.

"Commitment is one of Flick's biggest fears," Jacqui explains.

"She can't stand the thought of losing someone she loves. So to commit, in Flick's mind, is allowing loss to happen.

"Can she grow out of this fear and take the risk, and realise that sometimes it's worth it, even if there's a possibility of loss?"

After going through so much together, is this a step too far for Tane and Felicity's relationship ? or is she finally prepared to confront her deepest fear?



And the DS article:

Home and Away proposal storyline for Tane and Felicity
But can Felicity get past her issues?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...city-proposal/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away hints at heartbreak after marriage proposal
Is there trouble ahead?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...sal-aftermath/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode (October 3), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has hinted at possible trouble to come for Tane Parata and Felicity Newman's relationship.

Last week's episodes in Australia saw Tane pop the question to Felicity, gathering friends and family together to witness the romantic moment.

Felicity admitted that she felt blindsided by the public nature of Tane's grand gesture, but she ultimately accepted his proposal.

Celebrations followed in the Summer Bay community, but in Monday's episode on Channel 7, Felicity admitted that she was still having some doubts.

Felicity opened up to her friend and business partner Mackenzie Booth during a private moment at Salt, explaining that Tane's decision to propose in front of an audience had put her under serious pressure to say yes.

Felicity explained: "It came out of nowhere and everyone was just standing there. I know that he would hate me feeling like that, but he was down on one knee and so hopeful. I didn't want to hurt him or humiliate him."

Felicity clarified that she loves Tane and couldn't imagine life without him, but isn't yet totally sold on the idea of marriage.

Mackenzie tried her best to play down Felicity's doubts, pointing out that she has plenty of time to work things out.

Mac advised: "All that's really changed is a ring on your finger. It's not like you're getting married tomorrow.

"People stay engaged for years."

Will Felicity hold back from telling Tane how she really feels ? and could this cause problems for their relationship in the long run?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-10-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away reveals wedding crisis for popular Summer Bay couple
The drama continues.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...licity-crisis/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Tuesday's Australian episode (October 11), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired a wedding crisis for Tane Parata and Felicity Newman in the show's latest Australian episode.

The popular Summer Bay couple recently became engaged after Tane surprised Felicity with an unexpected proposal.

Although Felicity accepted, she later confided in Mackenzie Booth about how she only said yes because she felt pressured.

This was partly because Tane had gone all-out with his proposal, popping the question publicly with all eyes on Felicity to see her response.

In Tuesday's episode on Channel 7, Tane and Felicity's friends started to ask questions about the specifics of their wedding planning.

With everyone keen to know about potential dates and locations, Felicity tried her best to change the subject.

Felicity is keen to delay the ceremony for as long as possible, knowing that she isn't ready yet.

However, when Tane also started asking questions and received similarly cagey responses, he became suspicious and started to realise that something was wrong.

Felicity's own anxieties about the wedding looked likely to subside when Mac reminded her that the event wouldn't take place for a while.

When Felicity returned home and tried to tempt Tane to join her in the shower, he refused and insisted that they needed to talk.

Tane asked: "There's something you're not telling me. Why is it that whenever I bring up the wedding, you can't get away from me fast enough?"

Wednesday's Australian episode will see Tane do some detective work, looking back at photos from the proposal and seeing that Felicity was secretly miserable.

When Tane later calls the wedding off, will Felicity be relieved or disappointed?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-10-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away star Ethan Browne responds to Tane exit rumours
Is it time to leave Summer Bay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-exit-rumours/

Home and Away fans can rest easy as star Ethan Browne seems to have shut down rumours surrounding his possible exit.

In a new interview, Brown, who plays Tane Parata on the Aussie soap, has joked he'll work there "forever".

"No, I dunno," he told Yahoo! Lifestyle, adding: "Got a few more years left in me I think."

While this seems to clear the air on the possibility of Tane bowing out, it might also be a case of Browne trying to throw fans off track about an upcoming exit. Whatever the case, only time will tell.

For now, Tane is very much still part of the Summer Bay gang and Browne has teased what lies ahead for his character.

The personal trainer is currently engaged to Felicity Newman (Jacqui Purvis) and they're planning their big day.

Browne said fans should expect a "storm", hinting at the relationship not being smooth sailing.

"There's gonna be a bit of a storm, and it's gonna come good again," he said.

"So it looks like [everything] is good? [but] usually when something's going good, it's going to turn bad, that's the usual thing on Home and Away.

"It's gonna come right, that's all I will say."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Although not officially confirmed, there has been speculation for a little while that Kawakawa Fox-Reo (Nikau) has left H&A, particularly after he recently posted photos online of his holiday in Europe with dyed blonde hair. Now this Daily Telegraph article (subscription only) has been posted:



Actor Kawakawa Fox-Reo leaves Home and Away after three years
Summer Bay has bid farewell to another heartthrob? Kawakawa Fox-Reo has become the latest cast member to move on from the long-running Aussie soap, it can be revealed.


Home and Away actor Kawakawa Fox-Reo has filmed his final scenes on the TV soap.

Confidential can reveal producers offered the actor a one-year extension after he came to the end of his three-year contract with the show.

The 24-year-old however decided to call time on Summer Bay and is on holiday in Europe.

This week, Fox-Reo shared happy snaps from Paris, France, and showed off a new look.

After filming his last episode about a month ago, he dyed his hair peroxide blonde.

Usually while shows like Home and Away and other TV dramas, actors need to be careful not to change their look for continuity of character.

Fox-Reo joined Home and Away in 2019, moving to Sydney from New Zealand as a relative unknown here.

His previous on camera experience included a guest role on TV series Wellington Paranormal and short film The Super Galactic Space Cadets.

Fox-Reo quickly made an impact as Nikau Parata, the nephew of brothers Ari (Rob Kippa Williams) as Ari (Ethan Brown).

Brown is the only remaining of the three still with the show.

Fox-Reo will continue to be seen on air for several months with the show filmed months in advance.

Channel 7 would not comment or confirm Fox-Reo?s departure.

In 2020, the actor spoke to Confidential about playing Nikau, admitting to feeling self-conscious filming beach scenes with his shirt off.

?I have always been a skinny kid,? Fox-Reo told Confidential. ?I?ve always had quite a fast metabolism.?

Given that it is ?always summer in Summer Bay?, actors are required to show off their bodies wearing swimsuits year round.

?When I first started I was a bit nervous and self conscious to be honest,? he said of shooting in just his boardshorts.

?But I have learnt over time just to get over myself and do my job. I?ve learnt to love myself a little bit more in the process of that too. Right now it is not a big deal at all, whereas it used to be something that I was scared about. I was self conscious about how skinny I was, worried about what people would say. When you love yourself enough though, who cares what anybody else thinks.?


https://www.bing.com/images/search?v...600&vt=2&sim=1


EDIT: The DS article:

Home and Away star Kawakawa Fox-Reo leaves Nikau Parata role
Three years and out.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...eo-nikau-exit/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-11-2022)

----------

